# Free PF2 Templates for DPP by Canon



## revup67 (Jan 25, 2012)

If you've not visited this Canon international site (Japan) it may be worth a trip. There are a handful of free PF2 templates which are free downloads that can be called up in Digital Photo Professional by using the RAW format. These templates can be saved to your hard drive and then loaded within DPP under the RAW tab by choosing "Browse" and then locating the template. 

Enjoy

http://web.canon.jp/imaging/picturestyle/file/download.html


----------

